# Social Security



## OnErth&InHvn

How hard/long did it take for you to get ( if any) SSI/SSDI benefits? Did you go through someone? 

DD2 has: RAD/SPD/ADHD/Feeding & Weight issues

I have all the records but in the past I have been told all of this will magically heal on its own even though shes had it since 1yr old technically, Dx at 3 and treated at 5. (under treatment since)


----------



## hotpinklily84

If you have a Dr stating your child has the disability on paper and meets the criteria of getting benefits then it shouldn't take long at all. Mine was only two months. They will also give you back pay if it takes a while. They might want you to see a Dr of there choice for a diagnosis. Hope this answers your question


----------



## mummy3

Its a complicated procedure. We got ssi when our youngest was in Nicu for 3m and the social worker there helped but when she came home they stopped it due to income. My son gets Medicaid waiver and ssi (tiny amount like $1 :wacko: ) he gets this through the regional center. Worth looking into them too if you haven't already x


----------

